# اين استطيع شراء حوالى 100 زجاجة احجام صغيرة ؟؟



## محمد قاعود (15 مارس 2012)

اريد ان اشترى كميات صغيرة نوعا ما من الزجاج و البلاستيك حجم 15 مللى و 30 مللى. اين اجد شركة تبيع قطاعى و ليس 30 الف كما سمعت فى التليفون!!


----------



## جمال سلطان (16 مارس 2012)

فى القاهرة فى شارع كلوت بك الشوارع الجانبية سوف تجد كل ما تريده


----------



## atef7000 (28 مارس 2012)

الجامع الأحمر ش كلوت بيه القاهرة


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (28 مارس 2012)

اين هذا الشارع كيف اذهب اليه من المنيب


----------



## atef7000 (28 مارس 2012)

تركب مواصلة من المنيب ل العتبة ثم تخرج من موقف العتبة يبقى بينك وأول كلوت بيه حوالى 100مترثم تمشى 150مترستجد الشارع المؤدى للجامع الأحمر على اليمين


----------



## كينج اويت (1 أبريل 2012)

*لو انت جاى فى المترو تنزل العتبة ممكن تسأل على شارع الريواعى فى اخره تلاقى الجامع الاحمر و هناك هتلاقى محلات كتير بتييع العبوات البلاستك و الزجاج *


----------



## زهره لوتس (7 يونيو 2012)

الجامع الاحمر بيبيعو قطاعي وسعر العبوه لو لتر ب70قرش ولترين 1.5 ولو برطمانات حمامات كريم بتبدء من 60قرش


----------

